# Is bumping to a 12" unit worth it?



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

If you order today overtons has 40% off still 
overtons40


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much do you use it? If your 9” worked for you I’d stay with it but if you want to drop another grand and lose console space go for it!


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm not sure why I worded it as "bumping", all I have now is a lowrance 7" on my kayak. FWIW I use the one on my kayak a lot more than I thought I would so I have to assume that I would use the one on the boat a lot as well. I know that the 7" wont hack it as I have moved it very close to myself on the yak. I feel like I want the 12" but I'm not sure that I need it.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I tried overtons40 and it wont take it, that would have probably sealed the deal!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> If you order today overtons has 40% off still
> overtons40


this caught my attention so I had to go look....doesnt work on the larger, more expensive units, seems to stop working on anything priced over $1000...or trolling motors..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

321nole said:


> this caught my attention so I had to go look....doesnt work on the larger, more expensive units, seems to stop working on anything priced over $1000...or trolling motors..


There are a few brands that it doesn't work on but Ive seen orders go through for chartplotters and even some outboards.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

mavdog32 said:


> I tried overtons40 and it wont take it, that would have probably sealed the deal!


Works on the carbon 9 though. Gets it down to 840.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I could have gone with the 12" Evo3 on our bay boat, but in all honesty, the 9" is big enough and I just couldn't stomach that much more money for 3 more inches. If insufficient funds is not your problem, bigger is always better. If your broke like me, go with the 9". It gets the job done


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Running the 9" on my HPXV17 with FMT. Works great


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If you look at a specific unit on Overton's the details will tell you whether or not it is open to any discounts. Most of the NSS evo3 units say they are not.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Im trying to figure out how you can get a 60” tv for $800 but a 9” fishfinder is $2000.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

mavdog32 said:


> Going simrad evo3 on my Evo build and am stuck deciding on the 9" vs the 12".
> 
> To those running them, it the increase in size worth the cost increase (about a $1k jump from the 9 to the 12)? I will be running my gauges through the unit and then obviously mostly nav for the rest of the screen. I will be using the sounder every now and again but we wont go there cause I'm sure the banter will run amuck!
> 
> I should probably also mention that it's a side console, so I'm not 100% sure sure that a 12 would even mount securely.


I just went through this process. I received some excellent advice. Bring your nav chip to a marine store and start using the units in the store. I had intended to go with 9 inch to save some money. After trying the units in the store it become obvious that I had to go to 12 due to my eyesight and the detail of the nav chip. I did not want to spend more but realized that starting with 9 and then upgrading to 12 would only cost me more money in the end. I ended up with the NSS evo3 12 and FMT chips. Just got back from the Keys. No way would I ever want to use another chip or go with a smaller unit. I have mine on a mount (Balzout). You can call the owner and send him some pictures and specs and he will set up a unit for your boat.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Interesting to hear the same account. After talking with several people and messing with the units in person I am definitely going with the 12. 

Now the really hard decision, do I really need an evo 3 or will a lowrance 12ti2 work just as well?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Rookiemistake said:


> Im trying to figure out how you can get a 60” tv for $800 but a 9” fishfinder is $2000.


I was going the other way, how can I get time Warner cable to the 12” Are you ready for some football !!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

mavdog32 said:


> I feel like I want the 12" but I'm not sure that I need it


Dated her in college. Lol


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> If you order today overtons has 40% off still
> overtons40


Excludes generators, augers, trolling motors, electronics, appliances, memberships, & gift cards.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> Excludes generators, augers, trolling motors, electronics, appliances, memberships, & gift cards.


It ended last week but you have to click the item to see if a promo code will work. Some of the electronics it worked on.

The 30 and 25 codes are still active


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.boemarine.com/lowrance-hds-12-carbon-mfd-with-c-map-insight-no-transducer-closeout.html

Ended up ordering one of these. They are nib overstock from ranger boats. They are now installing hds live units on the boat.


----------

